# Seeking: Harlequin clone



## Picos_Poison (Apr 25, 2011)

Anybody know any clubs selling the clone? I know harborside had it not too long ago...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 25, 2011)

Call around the area to see who has it.


----------



## Picos_Poison (May 4, 2011)

Got it @ harborside.


----------

